# Dumping structure?



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone know for sure whether dumping Christmas trees in public waters is legal or illegal? I wanted to put some structure in a local lake but it's not worth getting in trouble over. I'm not wanting to put in tires/pallets with screws and nails, just natural stuff (trees, sticks/branches)


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

musclebeach22 said:


> Does anyone know for sure whether dumping Christmas trees in public waters is legal or illegal? I wanted to put some structure in a local lake but it's not worth getting in trouble over. I'm not wanting to put in tires/pallets with screws and nails, just natural stuff (trees, sticks/branches)


Do it just sneak and do it the state does not do enough for us!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

People pile em up at my local lake and then boaters grab them and place them


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

I would do some checking might save you a lot of money


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

It is illegal dumping. Can be a misdemeanor or a felony. Trouble with Xmas trees is that a lot of people do not clean them properly of the tinsel, wires, and other things and that bodes trouble for wildlife and fish. Also, if you would allow trees, then you have people dumping tires and all sorts of things they think is making structure. Someone dumped a bunch of steel rods in a lake thinking it was going to help the fishing, a boater tore his prop off because the steel was not sunk in deep enough water. Brad's thinking is why we people think its ok to dump, to ignore no trespassing signs, and taking over the limits of fish.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Do it. It'll be worth it when you're pulling out big bass this spring. You're doing it for good reasons and it makes the world a better place for fish and fishermen. Good Luck.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

guppygill said:


> It is illegal dumping. Can be a misdemeanor or a felony. Trouble with Xmas trees is that a lot of people do not clean them properly of the tinsel, wires, and other things and that bodes trouble for wildlife and fish. Also, if you would allow trees, then you have people dumping tires and all sorts of things they think is making structure. Someone dumped a bunch of steel rods in a lake thinking it was going to help the fishing, a boater tore his prop off because the steel was not sunk in deep enough water. Brad's thinking is why we people think its ok to dump, to ignore no trespassing signs, and taking over the limits of fish.


Get to know me boy!


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

guppygill said:


> It is illegal dumping. Can be a misdemeanor or a felony. Trouble with Xmas trees is that a lot of people do not clean them properly of the tinsel, wires, and other things and that bodes trouble for wildlife and fish. Also, if you would allow trees, then you have people dumping tires and all sorts of things they think is making structure. Someone dumped a bunch of steel rods in a lake thinking it was going to help the fishing, a boater tore his prop off because the steel was not sunk in deep enough water. Brad's thinking is why we people think its ok to dump, to ignore no trespassing signs, and taking over the limits of fish.


Brad says sink a Xmas tree and that some how that equates to littering/dumping, trespassing and poaching/stealing? I don't follow.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

I saw that line of reasoning from a political party I once knew...


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

People drop stuff in the water all the time. I see guys with 5gallon cement structures dropping in the spring on every lake I fish. It's no worse than the crap that is flowing in the lakes and runoff as it it. We all seen spots on the lakes that look like chemical spills and garbage that the government oks. Are you allowed no but it's better than what is already is going in


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

#1 I ain't your boy. #2 what I am saying is it is against the law. Pushing things just because we say it's right is not right. I am always in favor of well placed structure, but this type of thinking is yes, just like the othe things I've said. And people take advantage of it. Just like people saying it's ok to drive 70 instead of 65. I am not saying sinking an xmas tree is not right, but people take advantage of it and do all sorts of crap and don't do it right.


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

I wish the state would put structure in the lakes we need it what they don't no won't hurt but don't let guppygill turn ya in .


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Guppygill, How is Brad's post making people take over the limit??? Ignore trespassing signs???


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

guppygill said:


> #1 I ain't your boy. #2 what I am saying is it is against the law. Pushing things just because we say it's right is not right. I am always in favor of well placed structure, but this type of thinking is yes, just like the othe things I've said. And people take advantage of it. Just like people saying it's ok to drive 70 instead of 65. I am not saying sinking an xmas tree is not right, but people take advantage of it and do all sorts of crap and don't do it right.


Not like speeding. Hopefully your fishing is better than your analogies guppygill.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

GuppyPuppy, your misinformed on just about every point. Brad Crappie is more about improving fisheries than you can ever imagine. So probably best to worry about backing in straight while fishing at Nimi. And remember, flash your high beams 3 X's buttercup


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I have dumped structure. Twice in the last two years. I got out to my spot and casted around for a while when it hit me. all clear nobody around dropped some logs off the side of the boat.... worst thing was no tp  tore my shirt up both times! Sometimes the coffee hits you and you can't make it to shore.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

You can't drop structure... only cover. 
Come on, that's like fishing101
Sorry, had to point that out... my fishing terminology skin was crawling.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

My fishing is fine, and I am not misinformed. I get what all you are saying and deep down I do agree, BUT, the thing I am saying is if you say its ok to dump some trees, and that is what he asked, and it is against the law, you do not know what people will do and where they take that. I get your guys points!!!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Those plastic trees that you can buy for cover, do you have to have a permit to drop? Just wandering.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

lovin life said:


> GuppyPuppy, your misinformed on just about every point. Brad Crappie is more about improving fisheries than you can ever imagine. So probably best to worry about backing in straight while fishing at Nimi. And remember, flash your high beams 3 X's buttercup


Sounds like you got the routine down pat lovin....


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I looked at that they say for private ponds only. Changes of water levels and currents can move them and make them boat hazards and what not. Most of them have disclaimers about it


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Was thinking about this myself. It would be nice for the state to allow anglers to place structures for fishing. I understand why it cannot be a free-for-all with people dumping whatever they please, wherever they please, for many reasons, I understand the problems the law is in place to prevent. However, a permit process that would allow anglers to place structures in a controlled fashion would be a nice solution. There could be a list of allowable materials and standards for securing structures as well as guidelines in place for acceptable location of placement(ie. minimum depths, high traffic areas, etc). Anglers could submit a limited number of requests with coordinates and locations indicated on maps with their desired materials to be approved. Now, the Division may have limited resources to approve these in a timely manner, so a bit of pre-planning and patience would have to be expected, but I think it could work. All in favor of doing something of this nature should submit their comments at the open house in March. If a good handful of anglers show interest in the topic, the Division will consider it. Not that it will happen overnight, but they do listen.
Just my. 02¢


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Mastercat, I agree.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

guppygill said:


> Mastercat, I agree.


I like anyone with a dog in their picture.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd like to volunteer to to inspect everyone's work. just send me the gps cords for the the trees you dump and I'll check and make sure they are properly sunk.  I fully support the illegal act of sinking trees I might have sunk a few in years past myself! just be smart about it make sure you sink them in deep enough water and I might suggest doing it under the cover of darkness. Make sure you have some cinder blocks to weigh them baby's down good.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I saw a guy that had a big wooden deal in his boat at the ramp one daylight morning at west branch, took a bit to figure it out what it was I didn't follow him but I know what bay he went to . He did it early and almost no one around.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe he was putting up his Duck blind?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

My favorite dumping structure is made of porcelain 


/dadjoke


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

guppygill said:


> #1 I ain't your boy. #2 what I am saying is it is against the law. Pushing things just because we say it's right is not right. I am always in favor of well placed structure, but this type of thinking is yes, just like the othe things I've said. And people take advantage of it. Just like people saying it's ok to drive 70 instead of 65. I am not saying sinking an xmas tree is not right, but people take advantage of it and do all sorts of crap and don't do it right.


Not choosing sides here, but I am always amazed at how people truly believe that if everyone is doing something illegal that it somehow makes doing it less illegal or worse legal. 

What I find even more odd is when I see it on OGF. We love the outdoors and we generally have no use for sitting around doing nothing when we could be outdoors. Yet, I still see people too lazy to pick up the phone, or send some emails, and figure out how to get something done when they believe it's not legal and/or possible initially.

Using this thread as an example, I would assume that a few calls or emails to the DNR will get you in touch with someone that can help with structure in that lake. True, you may not be able to chuck a tree in water wherever you want to, but they could tell you how to go about getting it done. The best example I can think of like this was at West Branch (I believe) and those guys had a DNR rep helping them do it.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Well said Mr. A. I guess I'm lumping this in with the big thread a while back when someone asked if it is ok to fish in a pond that has a no trespassing sign and there were two sides to it.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Our county was founded on people who broke unjust laws and laws they did not this was right in hopes of making the world a better place. 

Post a picture of the tree dump then the giant largemouth you catch underneath it in May OP


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Excuse me Mr A, but I have contacted DNR, the problem is that they do not have the rights to the property. It is owned by a city. And that city is impossible to deal with. Every person I speak too says that's not their department and forward me to someone else. I once had them tell me that I had to contact DNR about it. When speaking to DNR, they told me I had to contact the city. It's a never ending circle. I'm not some lazy bum who refuses to do some homework, just wanted to know if any of you have gone through the ropes and gotten an answer.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Our county was founded on people who broke unjust laws and laws they did not this was right in hopes of making the world a better place.
> 
> Post a picture of the tree dump then the giant largemouth you catch underneath it in May OP


Definitely the "me" generation


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

During the long ice season a few yrs ago I went by deer creek and the odnr had probably 300 xmas trees laying in shore. When it iced up there were piles on the ice all over the lake. They were anchored with cinder blocks and low grade cotton rope. So I spent the day getting cords. A lot of our lakes have man made/placed structure as noted on a lot of the maps available. I don't see anything wrong with adding some as long as your responsible about it. But as said, a lot of people would be getting rid of everything and the kitchen sink unfortunately. I get why it's against the Law.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Minnowhead said:


> Maybe he was putting up his Duck blind?


That is a real possibilitie, didn't think of that then..


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

guppygill said:


> Definitely the "me" generation


Yep "me"llenial all the way. 

Was Paul Revere part of the me generation? You know the Sons of Liberty would for sure dump some trees in the water.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

You guys that know the rules know we don't condone any illegal activity here. Suggesting some one do something illegal is grounds to close this thread.


----------

